# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  need help with very sinple translation (Contains profanity,so be warned!)

## bnjmn17

How do you say fuck the police in russian.... i think its Ебет полиции or should i use a command word for ебать would that be  Ебай or what? so is it Ебет Полиции или Ебай полиции

----------


## it-ogo

If you need Russian widespread equivalent of this phrase, there are many. For example "Сраные мусора!" 
P.S. Let us prepare to be moderated.  ::

----------


## kozyablo

oу..
а можно как-нибудь помечать такие выражения\темы = я даже читать не хочу.. Please!

----------


## Lampada

> oу..
> а можно как-нибудь помечать такие выражения\темы = я даже читать не хочу.. Please!

 О, спасибо за идею!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> For example "Сраные мусора!"

 Heh-heh... I think that idiomatically, this is more of a parallel to "Goddamn pigs!" or "I smell fuckin' bacon!" (I mean, мусор doesn't *literally* translate as "police", but slangily means "the goddamn cops" in the same sense as the '60s hippie slang "pigs".) 
I think I first learned that "pigs" = "cops" from _The Muppet Movie_, of all places, when I was 8 years old!   ::    
P.S. This image is from _The Muppet Show_ по телевизору, and not from the кинофильм _The Muppet Movie_. But incidentally, "bear" (in the sense of медведь) was also popular slang for the police in the 1970s, though not as negative as "pig." Thus "a police helicopter", for example, was called  a "bear in the air".

----------


## Throbert McGee

Also, to the original poster, probably the best and most idiomatic Russian translation for "Fuck the police" is *Ношу в заднем проходе полкило колумбийского* *снега*.  
Hope this helps!

----------

